# Apprentice Test



## Truteno (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, i'm green to the field but have been in college for a few years and did construction when i was a teen. I was just wondering what are the best things to study for in order to get the best grade? i'm looking to join the local 363 and applying in december so wanted to see if anyone had some imput. thanks!


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Reading comprehension, algebra. Don't worry about electrical knowledge, they will teach you that. Good luck man!


----------



## Truteno (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank! also wondering if theres any books i could pick up to study the algebra on the test. also is anyone here from the local 363, cause would love to hear your opinion.


----------

